# improved MPG from CAI????



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

has anyone seen an improvement in gas mileage with a CAI. only a CAI and no other mods, so i can see if that mod alone helps out with it. thanks.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I did notice a little better mpg with my CAI. Also, I noticed some with my exhaust and tune.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

enj, I installed my Lingenfelter last week. I seem to be getting may 0.3 or 0.4 more per gallon but can't confirm that yet. The car seems to have more RWHP, but I have not dyno'ed it yet to confirm. 

BTW, what professional road racing series did you run in?


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

check out my web site to see................ www.enjracing.com


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emerson, Thanks for sharing. Nice site and credentials. Good luck with your racing. I've been involved with Johnny Miller for years doing his web site as well as team and PR duties. He will be running his forth NASCAR Nextel Cup race at Infineon Raceway this weekend. Here is a link to the web site I maintain for him: http://www.milleracing.com


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

that's great buddy! good luck. hopefully i wil be racing again soon. open-wheel is dead in this country though.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

russ2005............do you know any racing pedal pads for our cars that close that HUGE gap up between the brake and gas pedals? heel and toe is almost impossible with these cars unless you have size 14 shoes. i need to get them close enough together that i can fit half of the ball of my foot on the brake and half on the gas pedal.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emerson, 

Unfortunately, I agree with you. Unless you go Atlantics, IPS, or try to get a CART race in. I don't even think they have the Formula Fords racing anywhere around, do they? You could try your hand at outlaws...those guys are nuts. I was up close with them at Colorado Springs on the super speedway a few years ago! Nutz I tell you! In any case, good luck, I know what it is like to be a racer without a track.

I am not aware of anything for the goat to do toe-heel with. The current petals are rather hopeless. I'll run the question by Johnny to see if he has any ideas.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks man. i might just have to make something. i'm working on a nascar truck deal that looks good, but nascar isn't where my heart is. but hey, it pays well!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

enjracing said:


> that's great buddy! good luck. hopefully i wil be racing again soon. open-wheel is dead in this country though.



:agree 

I wish there was more open wheel in this country too. Hey do you plan to race an gto, Would you buy an race version gto ? Hey about youre heal to toe down shifting problem check the pedals that they use in the race version I am sure they found a way to fix this. And check with ponatic racing division!! they might make some pedals!!


----------

